# An alternative to expensive/work intensive backgrounds



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey,

So i've wanted to do a 3d background for a long time, but didnt want to spend the cash for the premade ones, and dont have the time to make one myself. So, I can up with an idea: vertical slabs of slate simply pressed against the back of the tank. No silicon or glue is used, just the weight of sand and rocks. Slabs are perfectly flat on the other side and are smooth against the glass. I'm used them as anchorages for java fern. I think it turned out pretty nice. If I get a chance, I might do it to the side too to create a "boxed-in" feeling.

Plants
--------
Java Moss
Java Fern
Crypt "Wendtii?"
Dwarf Val
Some mystery plant

Fish
---------
7 Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi fry (6 months old, barely pushing 1/3 inch)


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome, I had a similar idea, except no store in my area sells them,lol...eh, oh well...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool effect! 

If you don't mind, what kind of lighting/bulbs are you using?... What kind of sand?

Very "soothing" tank to look at!

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Ryan,

The bulb is just a 18inch power-glo, nothing fancy. In fact I've had the bulb for over 2 years and should replace it, but my plants have done so well its hard to justify (I cut out at least a pound of plants before this picture was taken).

The sand is a very fine marine sand I found at a big-box place a few years ago. I know many people say plants dont like sand, but my plants dont know that I guess.

Thanks for the nice comments!

-Zen


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it looks awesome. One question though, without silicone, how do you know the slate won't tip over?


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, three reasons I think they wont.

1) I have lots of sand. Look at the first picture, then consider that the stand covers another 2 inches of the tank. Thats easily 4 inches of fine, well-packed sand. It really provides alot of support.

2) The bottom of each piece of slate is flat, so its sitting firmly on the bottom of the tank with sand around it.

3) Each piece of slate has a rock or some other structure in front of it, which, since the slate is perfectly against the back pane, does not allow any movement.

I was actually really surprised how easy it was to get them to sit right, I didnt even bother to remove any water from the tank. Its worth pointing out this is only a 29 gallon tank, so each individual piece only weighs a couple pounds.

-Zen


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

zenobium said:


> Well, three reasons I think they wont.
> 
> 1) I have lots of sand. Look at the first picture, then consider that the stand covers another 2 inches of the tank. Thats easily 4 inches of fine, well-packed sand. It really provides alot of support.
> 
> ...


I'm glad there's no worries of them falling over. It looks really nice. :thumb:


----------

